# Fry feeding



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

What do you feed your fry. That brine shrimp isnt going so well for me. Most of the time there are few shrimp and i think thats why my fry are drying casue they arnt getting food. I picked up some hikari baby pellets and crushed them up making them to a fine dust. Will this work? Have you tried anyting else?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Ive been using brine shrimp and Hikari first bites & they seem to be doing fine, doesnt look like I lost very many at all


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

whats the deal with breeding piranhas?
sounds cool to me (I want mine to do the sex thing too







) but what do you do with all the babies? I mean you could get, what like 50 ?, or so babies.. thats a lot more tank space needed...

Do people sell them back to fish stores?
ya.. and whats the deal with that too? I see that piranhas are always more expensive the bigger they are. I would rather have small ones, to see them grow up! and does that mean these things appreciate in value over time? never thought that fish could be an investment. Maybe I am just dum


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

are the shrimp too big for your little guys to eat?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i just cant seem to get them to hatch. I bought that brine shrimp hatchery and i couldnt get it to work. Cant use it anymore anyways dog ate the white lid.

I tried the 2 liter bottle way 2.

I will just stick with the crushed pellets.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol yea juss rinse it before


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

I have the same problem please post if you find somthing they eat


----------

